# New in Thessaloniki



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone could give me some help and advice.

I have just moved to Panorama, Thessaloniki with my long term Greek girlfriend and am now in the process of thinking about looking for a job. As I am from the UK I ws considering looking into teaching English and would like to know if anyone knows of any schools close by that I could approach.

Also, if there are any Ex Pat groups in the area that meet up I would be interested in popping by and saying Hello.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Nathan


----------



## FreshAir (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Nathan,

wondering how you got on with finding work and friends? I am looking to move over for 12 months in December for a change of pace, would be interested tohear how you have gauged Thess during your time.. Any feed back appreciated!..


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

FreshAir said:


> Hello Nathan,
> 
> wondering how you got on with finding work and friends? I am looking to move over for 12 months in December for a change of pace, would be interested tohear how you have gauged Thess during your time.. Any feed back appreciated!..


Hi FreshAir,

Well, these past 3 weeks have gone by very quickly, they have been great. I am still looking for a job but am slowly making connections within the local community and they are all nice friendly, helpful people.

Compared to the UK, life is very relaxed here and I'm getting used to the amount of holidays they have here. Today is a Holy Holiday and then on Wednesday there is another holiday for the 'National' parade in Thessaloniki (and Panorama).

Where are you looking at moving too?

Nathan


----------



## FreshAir (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Nathan

Sounds like you're having fun!

Kick off by staying in the city centre, near Kamara, and depending on work, either stay central or move to Nea Moudania. I thought I'd start off by doing some teaching but have found you need tefl certification now to teach, - Is this the path you're on? I recently met an english lady who runs a school in Trilofos - is that near Panorama? Can pass on her details if you're interested. 

How is your greek? 

Yes, far more relaxed, and definitely laid back!.





Napalm said:


> Hi FreshAir,
> 
> Well, these past 3 weeks have gone by very quickly, they have been great. I am still looking for a job but am slowly making connections within the local community and they are all nice friendly, helpful people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

Napalm said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone could give me some help and advice.
> 
> I have just moved to Panorama, Thessaloniki with my long term Greek girlfriend and am now in the process of thinking about looking for a job. As I am from the UK I ws considering looking into teaching English and would like to know if anyone knows of any schools close by that I could approach.
> 
> ...


Hi
you can check out Pine wood International school which is a full time private school for international students or check local Frontistirio which is the Greek word for the private language schools in your areas.


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Nathan

Glad you are enjoying life here, my partner Jack is looking to meet people from around the area, he is currently not working, we live down the road from you in Sholari ( just past Trilofos) 

If you need any moral support send a message!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Jane&Jack said:


> Hi Nathan
> 
> Glad you are enjoying life here, my partner Jack is looking to meet people from around the area, he is currently not working, we live down the road from you in Sholari ( just past Trilofos)
> 
> If you need any moral support send a message!


Hi Jane and Jack,

I'm currently still not working but we have a good family around us. If you are ever near us at Panorama it would be nice to meet up and have a coffee (or anywhere else close by). We have access to my Girlfiends dad's car but it can sometimes be difficult to get hold of it unless we tell him in advance.

Nathan


----------

